# The annual trailer backing thread.



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

I get out quite a bit and don't have the luxury of not trailering. I have done or seen most of the stuff mentioned. I do get the motor started a couple times at home with the garden hose and muffs. Always a good idea. I know most of the launches have harder and easier docks to launch from. I try to pick one of the harder ones to back up on so someone with mabey less experience can get it in and out easily.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

wyandot said:


> I've owned the same little 5x10 utility trailer for 20+ years. Once you get the hang of it, it's a piece of cake.


You definitely have to cut a lot less and a lot slower to get it turning in the correct direction. I almost feel guilty laughing at seasonals in the past trying to backup their jet ski trailers for 15 minutes on a ramp....lol


----------



## F. Thompson (Jan 9, 2014)

I drove semi's for forty years. See some stuff that no can explain. How can someone drive across the country and can't back up fifty feet. Last year saw a guy put a pontoon boat and trailer on the dock at Houghton Lake ,then get out and wanted to know how that happened. Take your time or ask for help. We all have been there


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Jimbos said:


> You're up there in god's chosen land, I'll buy the beer, lets go down to Elizabeth Park in Trenton the first week in April for the major league circus, up there is the minor leagues.


We can follow them as they move northward


plugger said:


> What I like to do at the ramp is help someone. I will watch for them to back up, grab a rope, hold a boat, I even know a couple older guys that if they are launching or taking out when I am there I will pretty much do it for them. A few times when we have taken out with a storm coming in we have parked and come back to the ramps to help people in the wind. One guy that fishes a lot admired how with the guides I made for may trailer I was able to float the boat up, take about three cranks with winch, and drive out. I admire guys in their 70's and 80's that are still out there doing it, so I just welded up a set of guides for him.


I do the same and many have helped us when loading or unloading. When we fish Houghton Lake we usually use my friends pontoon boat. It is a breeze to load when the wind is not blowing. But is a pain in the wind even with 2 ropes. I told him to leave it here one day and I made a set of guides up under it now it only take a couple of mins to load. I made a safety rail for his steps to and that helped thing a lot for 2 old guys


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Jimbos said:


> I bought a 5x8 utility trailer yesterday, it's a little different backing up a shorty as opposed to a longer boat trailer.


I'd rather back up a semi with a 52` trailer through a 90 degree turn into a dock than back a twitchy little utility trailer through a 90 degree turn and back up a driveway. Sure I'd get them both done, but those little trailers are a pita, especially when thet are so narrow and short you can't see them unless they are already cocked a good bit. 

Sent from my SM-T567V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jimbos said:


> You definitely have to cut a lot less and a lot slower to get it turning in the correct direction. I almost feel guilty laughing at seasonals in the past trying to backup their jet ski trailers for 15 minutes on a ramp....lol


Jet ski trailers are the worst. Have embarrassed myself a few times. They are so short and narrow by the time you see it in one of the mirrors you’re already loosing it.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone have one of those new Fords with the trailer backup things for people who can't back up?
Best thing I have seen was at Burt lake on 4th of July. Drunks coming back to ramp with a cop sitting there. One trailer had 4 different people try to back it in and couldn't get it until they got 3 big guys that kept setting trailer over straight every time it got out of line.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

brigeton said:


> Anyone have one of those new Fords with the trailer backup things for people who can't back up?



That "Ford thing" is going to be a great tool for people who have physical problems that make backing difficult.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

ESOX said:


> I'd rather back up a semi with a 52` trailer through a 90 degree turn into a dock than back a twitchy little utility trailer through a 90 degree turn and back up a driveway. Sure I'd get them both done, but those little trailers are a pita, especially when thet are so narrow and short you can't see them unless they are already cocked a good bit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T567V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


The only thing that helped is being able to see the ramp gate while in the up position, i'll ace it the next time I do it but it is certainly different than a boat.


----------



## steelhead281 (Feb 1, 2007)

ESOX said:


> Seems like we have this discussion every year, so lets get it on.
> Everyone post their trailer backing tips here for newbs, or even old hands at it looking for a different perspective.
> My tips for simple backing:
> 1) You can hold the steering wheel at the bottom, turn the wheel the way you want the trailer to go.
> ...



Some of the suggestions below are funny, I enjoyed reading them. On a more serious note, I back up my trailers with the back door of my vehicle open and I turn my body fully around so I am looking out the back door opening. I am able to see the slightest wrong move of the trailer and correct quickly. Doing this, I have backed up almost 200 feet without a pull ahead to straighten out. Not sure why it works for me but it does.


----------



## bdmitch18 (Apr 6, 2011)

Please turn off your headlights when you're at the ramp


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

steelhead281 said:


> Some of the suggestions below are funny, I enjoyed reading them. On a more serious note, I back up my trailers with the back door of my vehicle open and I turn my body fully around so I am looking out the back door opening. I am able to see the slightest wrong move of the trailer and correct quickly. Doing this, I have backed up almost 200 feet without a pull ahead to straighten out. Not sure why it works for me but it does.


Try that in a vehicle where you cant turn around like that, like a pickup with a load, or a tailgate that would hit the winch post or landing gear (much less any commercial vehicle I have ever driven, with no way to turn around and look out back windows that either dont exist or you have a tiny porthole through the bulkhead screen.Clutch control can be testy with your body turned around as well.). Using your mirrors is always best anyhow, because they give a much clearer view of exactly where the sides of the trailer are. I'd suggest practicing with mirrors, they really are superior.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

ESOX said:


> Try that in a vehicle where you cant turn around like that, like a pickup with a load, or a tailgate that would hit the winch post or landing gear (much less any commercial vehicle I have ever driven, with no way to turn around and look out back windows that either dont exist or you have a tiny porthole through the bulkhead screen.Clutch control can be testy with your body turned around as well.). Using your mirrors is always best anyhow, because they give a much clearer view of exactly where the sides of the trailer are. I'd suggest practicing with mirrors, they really are superior.




Exactly correct. After 20 years with a CDL-A and driving dump trucks and such, you could even remove my rearview mirror on the windshield too. Never did me much good on a dumptruck so I got used to using just the side mirrors. Most the time the rearview in my trucks is just used to hold an air freshener and not much else. :lol: The one in my pickup sports a temp and compass or I would never look at that one either. 

This is the only trailer I have ever had any amount of trouble with....it's like it ain't there until it's gone wrong with a real truck or dump truck, especially a line/tool truck with all them bins hiding your view. It has gone WRONG by the time you see that little trailer behind one of the line/tool trucks. Luckily pintle hitches and tough bumpers mean you ain't hurting much when you hear the crunch. :lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

A


357Maximum said:


> Exactly correct. After 20 years with a CDL-A and driving dump trucks and such, you could even remove my rearview mirror on the windshield too. Never did me much good on a dumptruck so I got used to using just the side mirrors. Most the time the rearview in my trucks is just used to hold an air freshener and not much else. :lol: The one in my pickup sports a temp and compass or I would never look at that one either.
> 
> This is the only trailer I have ever had any amount of trouble with....it's like it ain't there until it's gone wrong with a real truck or dump truck, especially a line/tool truck with all them bins hiding your view. It has gone WRONG by the time you see that little trailer behind one of the line/tool trucks. Luckily pintle hitches and tough bumpers mean you ain't hurting much when you hear the crunch. :lol:
> 
> ...


A,T,X Here. I'm an old fart, started pulling doubles in '76, I was 17 (AG licence) Back then there was just a state issued chauffers (Chauffers III was all you needed to drive anything that didn't haul passengers.) I'm with you, rear view mirrors are pointless, I never, ever use them.

I let my certs lapse for about 10 years. Just went back and redid them all.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

steelhead281 said:


> Some of the suggestions below are funny, I enjoyed reading them. On a more serious note, I back up my trailers with the back door of my vehicle open and I turn my body fully around so I am looking out the back door opening. I am able to see the slightest wrong move of the trailer and correct quickly. Doing this, I have backed up almost 200 feet without a pull ahead to straighten out. Not sure why it works for me but it does.


Some of the road ending launches that I utilize to fish have turnarounds 2-300 feet prior to getting to the dock requiring a backup of that distance, I guess do whatever works for you but I like the side mirrors and can whip it right on down.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

ESOX said:


> A
> 
> A,T,X Here. I'm an old fart, started pulling doubles in '76, I was 17 (AG licence) Back then there was just a state issued chauffers (Chauffers III was all you needed to drive anything that didn't haul passengers.) I'm with you, rear view mirrors are pointless, I never, ever use them.



You started pulling doubles when I was THREE. :lol: I will quite often tip the rearview up and out of the way when I drive the Wife's grocery gitter....that really pizzes her off.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

ESOX said:


> Try that in a vehicle where you cant turn around like that, like a pickup with a load, or a tailgate that would hit the winch post or landing gear (much less any commercial vehicle I have ever driven, with no way to turn around and look out back windows that either dont exist or you have a tiny porthole through the bulkhead screen.Clutch control can be testy with your body turned around as well.). Using your mirrors is always best anyhow, because they give a much clearer view of exactly where the sides of the trailer are. I'd suggest practicing with mirrors, they really are superior.





357Maximum said:


> Exactly correct. After 20 years with a CDL-A and driving dump trucks and such, you could even remove my rearview mirror on the windshield too. Never did me much good on a dumptruck so I got used to using just the side mirrors. Most the time the rearview in my trucks is just used to hold an air freshener and not much else. :lol: The one in my pickup sports a temp and compass or I would never look at that one either.
> 
> This is the only trailer I have ever had any amount of trouble with....it's like it ain't there until it's gone wrong with a real truck or dump truck, especially a line/tool truck with all them bins hiding your view. It has gone WRONG by the time you see that little trailer behind one of the line/tool trucks. Luckily pintle hitches and tough bumpers mean you ain't hurting much when you hear the crunch. :lol:
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

357Maximum said:


> You started pulling doubles when I was THREE. :lol: I will quite often tip the rearview up and out of the way when I drive the Wife's grocery gitter....that really pizzes her off.


I had to retake road test because it had been so long. Get there, tester was cool younger guy, he says "I gotta go use the head, (points to a row of trucks) would you go back there and grab that Pete and pull it up through this first aisle and stop in front of these cones?" Not thinking anything of it, I go back and grab the Pete with double bottom dumps...pull it up and he says "Oh, I meant the one with the 52' van, thats not even our truck, here, let me put this away". I told him I had it. Backed through 300' of open lot, 160' of 12' wide aisle, made a 55 degree offset turn and slapped it back into the spot, not one pull up. He said the real scripted skill tests were pointless, but we had to do them, it's the law. LOL


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

I struggle with this trailer every time I back it up. Sits low and is narrower than the truck. Can't see it in the mirrors until it's to late lol.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

357Maximum said:


> Exactly correct. After 20 years with a CDL-A and driving dump trucks and such, you could even remove my rearview mirror on the windshield too. Never did me much good on a dumptruck so I got used to using just the side mirrors. Most the time the rearview in my trucks is just used to hold an air freshener and not much else. :lol: The one in my pickup sports a temp and compass or I would never look at that one either.
> 
> This is the only trailer I have ever had any amount of trouble with....it's like it ain't there until it's gone wrong with a real truck or dump truck, especially a line/tool truck with all them bins hiding your view. It has gone WRONG by the time you see that little trailer behind one of the line/tool trucks. Luckily pintle hitches and tough bumpers mean you ain't hurting much when you hear the crunch. :lol:
> 
> ...


Is that a cable spool?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

whitetail&walleye said:


> I struggle with this trailer every time I back it up. Sits low and is narrower than the truck. Can't see it in the mirrors until it's to late lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U bolt some 3' long 2"dia PVC pipes to the outside back corners of the trailer. Or just screw floor flanges into the rear corners and pop a piece of pipe into them, You can remove pipe easily if its in the way.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's the Ford solution for people who can't back a trailer and it does work well. I learned to drive tandem trailers working in the fields before I was even a teenager. Never needed something like it and one mirror was enough too if you had one.


----------



## JeepJeff (Jun 15, 2015)

When buying a trailer remember that the "LONGER" the distance between the hitch and the trailer tires the "EASIER" it is to guide/drive the trailer back. IOW, the trailer turns left and right a lot slower as this distance increases.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

JeepJeff said:


> When buying a trailer remember that the "LONGER" the distance between the hitch and the trailer tires the "EASIER" it is to guide/drive the trailer back. IOW, the trailer turns left and right a lot slower as this distance increases.


True, but when you get real long, or are in cramped quarters you need to use serpentine pull ups and 4x4 backing maneuvers to get the trailer back behind the truck without using a lot of space just to get straightened out. I am sure those maneuvers are on Youtube......everything seems to be.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

6Speed said:


> Here's the Ford solution for people who can't back a trailer and it does work well. I learned to drive tandem trailers working in the fields before I was even a teenager. Never needed something like it and one mirror was enough too if you had one.


That looked like Elizabeth Park with the free bridge in the background.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

6Speed said:


> I learned to drive tandem trailers working in the fields before I was even a teenager.


So much fun trying to back an empty grain wagon train at an angle across crop rows!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have to wonder how many neophytes are going to swing their front end into something because they are too busy looking at the trailer in the camera and blissfully maneuvering the trailer with the knob.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

ESOX said:


> I have to wonder how many neophytes are going to swing their front end into something because they are too busy looking at the trailer in the camera and blissfully maneuvering the trailer with the knob.


This has been out there for a couple of years now. There should a few reports on the dealer network by now...if the customers were willing to admit their stupidity.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

hawgeye said:


> Also, be sure to bitch out your ol lady because you can't back your boat in worth a crap!
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That was my answer!

See it everywhere!

I was blessed. Our teacher at DE brought some old trailer and hooked it up to his POS Ford station wagon and asked if anyone wanted to learn. BINGO!

That was in 1975... Back then some still worked outside the box!

God bless that man!

For the n00bs, go hit a Mall parking lot during the off hours!


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Shoeman said:


> That was my answer!
> 
> See it everywhere!
> 
> ...


There should be a similar thread on the camper forum. Fishermen usually get the hang of it but some campers only haul a few times a year. 

That's some sweet entertainment, a cold one in the camp chairs by the fire watching people come in the campground and back into a tree. What launguage too!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

If you can't get it going straight by using your mirrors and you can see out the back of your truck?
Put your right hand over on the seat next to you and look out the back window, you'll be amazed how quickly the trailer goes where you want it to!


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

steelhead281 said:


> Some of the suggestions below are funny, I enjoyed reading them. On a more serious note, I back up my trailers with the back door of my vehicle open and I turn my body fully around so I am looking out the back door opening. I am able to see the slightest wrong move of the trailer and correct quickly. Doing this, I have backed up almost 200 feet without a pull ahead to straighten out. Not sure why it works for me but it does.



It works, but there are many out there who are no longer able to do that due to age or injury. That is where these systems like Ford is using can be a benefit.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Couldn't find a video of the 4x4, but here is a good description of it and the serpentine pull up. Both are indispensable space savers. With the 4x4 you can get the truck back in front of the vehicle from any angle with only 10' to work with, you just may need a number of back and forths if the angle is great.. Great in tight spaces.

https://www.crengland.com/pdf/train...Mod A, Booklet 2 - Sight, Speed and Space.pdf


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

ESOX said:


> Is that a cable spool?



Coiled spools of gas pipe is what was on all the ones I tried bending the tongue on. :lol:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Actually boats are easy, it's those short-tongued trailers that really suck! By the time you see them in the mirrors it's too late... lol

I'd rather back a 30' boat or a 5'er


----------



## Moosekill (Mar 16, 2005)

hawgeye said:


> Also, be sure to bitch out your ol lady because you can't back your boat in worth a crap!
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


One time some dude was yelling at his ol lady while she was outside of the truck politely gesturing which way he needed to steer the boat trailer to line it up to the ramp & dock. It was all her fault it took him several attempts to get it right. He exits the truck still blaming her. He reaches in the boat then hands her a dock line and firmly told her to get this one thing right. Just hold on to this rope that's all I want you to do. He finished backing down and hits the brakes. The boat slides off the trailer the dock line stretches out and the other end falls in the water. When he came back from the lot and saw his ol lady standing on the dock holding the line with no boat attached he got an applause from the small audience.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Then you have the guy who goes in balls deep to hook the boat up and cranks it 20' onto the trailer, bunks out of water. Or the guy power loading, running his boat wide open, not moving, looking at the trailer like it's stupid. Gotta love it. 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Moosekill (Mar 16, 2005)

As mentioned by others, its when I have help that things can go wrong. With helpful people along I always find it's best to double check my routine steps. 
I don't ever recall not installing the drain plug. Once a few years ago I did back into the water with the transom straps still attached to the boat. Tapped the brakes boat didn't move. Backed up another foot tapped them again. Took me about 3 seconds to realize what the issue was. Looked ahead to see if I had a audience. Coast was clear since it was more than an hour before daybreak. I usually don't like to share these types of moments. lol


----------

